# Circa 1993 Paph. Delrosi



## Silverwhisp (Dec 12, 2019)

So, one of our local orchid society members passed away last month. His plants were auctioned off at our society meeting, and one that I bought is a Paph. Delrosi, with a tag that begins with the year 1993. It’s a 5-growth plant; a 6th growth broke away during repotting. I don’t know whether he ever bloomed this plant. 

Whats the best cultural approach? I’ve read old posts here; some recommend a tough-love/ try and kill it method for these earlier crosses. Cold and dry winters; hot summers?


----------



## littlefrog (Dec 12, 2019)

Unfortunately some of those are foliage plants... I'd go with bright light (cattleya light?) and see if that does it. And maybe cool temperatures in the fall, although neither parent really needs that.


----------



## tomkalina (Dec 12, 2019)

These old Paph. Delrosi's are almost (?) impossible to bloom. We had one clone from the old Clement's Collection that had 1973 written on the name tag and we could find no evidence it had ever bloomed. We tried everything from cool/dry to warm/wet, fertilize heavily/ fertilize lightly and on and on...and nothing worked. I think more recently hybridized clones have a better chance at blooming.


----------



## Silverwhisp (Dec 12, 2019)

Rob and Tom,

Thanks for your input. I’m pretty patient, but not 20+ years’ worth!

I have to say, the foliage is lovely.


----------



## tomkalina (Dec 12, 2019)

You can always grow it one as a foliage plant and hope for the best as far as blooming it. That's if you have enough space.


----------



## Silverwhisp (Dec 12, 2019)

Thanks, Tom. I have do enough space, at the moment.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Dec 12, 2019)

Does the tag indicate the Roth parent? Some Roths are reluctant to bloom; if it's one of these, then yes a foliage plant (I have 2 of these as foliage plant, and 3 dolgoldi's also foliage plants).


----------



## Silverwhisp (Dec 12, 2019)

Linus—unfortunately, it does not.


----------



## Greenpaph (Dec 13, 2019)

Pat,
I have a Delrosii from the Bill Romanoff collection. I have had it for at least 25 years. I only bloomed it once a few years ago! Brought it from very light (Cattleya) to a shadier spot. I agree with Tom K. Get a more recently made hybrid.


----------



## Silverwhisp (Dec 13, 2019)

Greenpaph said:


> Pat,
> I have a Delrosii from the Bill Romanoff collection. I have had it for at least 25 years. I only bloomed it once a few years ago! Brought it from very light (Cattleya) to a shadier spot. I agree with Tom K. Get a more recently made hybrid.


Oh dear! Once in 25 years.... well, by that calculation, mine should be about due (2019-1993 = 26 years)!


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 14, 2019)

Give it high light for a year - then the rubbish bin


----------



## Silverwhisp (Dec 14, 2019)

Ozpaph said:


> Give it high light for a year - then the rubbish bin


Thanks. It’ll definitely get a year. High light is no problem, either.


----------

